# From China to Peru



## Datofut (May 11, 2008)

Its been awhile since I logged on to this forum. I've been quite busy with work these days. From working in China for over 3 years in manufacturing home textiles. The textile industry has drop significantly in China, so I deicde to leave the company and back home. I'm got a gig back home in new york as a production manager for a street wear company called aNYthing. Now all my products are being made in their factory in Peru.


----------



## PrintingCo (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey buddy
Im interested in sourcing home textiles. How is the business down in Peru?
Would love to hear about your experience and if you are interested in referring suppliers.


----------

